# boy scouts of america bike



## spoker (Apr 8, 2020)

never new they had a boy scouts of amrtoca bike heres one from sears onmpls graigs list for $65


----------



## mazdaflyer (Apr 10, 2020)

Vintage sears Boy Scouts of America bicycle - bicycles - by owner -...
					

Nice vintage sears 3 speed bike.21in steel bike frame and 26in wheels! Rides great!$65.00



					minneapolis.craigslist.org
				



The detail isn’t good enough to see any Boy Scout branding. Would be interesting to see the headbadge.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Apr 10, 2020)

more sent request for head badge pic


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 10, 2020)

I like that shade of green.


----------



## spoker (Apr 10, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> I like that shade of green.



i think thats supose 2 b the color of the uniforums


----------



## 1motime (Apr 10, 2020)

Something different!


----------



## spoker (Apr 11, 2020)

heres a pic of the head badge,gotta be rare


----------



## spoker (Apr 11, 2020)

real temted on this ine,never seen one,espescially in nice shape,he os only askin $65


----------



## 1motime (Apr 11, 2020)

spoker said:


> real temted on this ine,never seen one,espescially in nice shape,he os only askin $65



Go for it.  Great bike.  For sale.  Price is right and it is close!


----------



## spoker (Apr 11, 2020)

garage is full gotta sell some!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Apr 11, 2020)

spoker said:


> garage is full gotta sell some!




Keep that, one sell another one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime (Apr 11, 2020)

mazdaflyer said:


> Keep that, one sell another one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Good advice!  Have you ever seen another?  Great conversation starter!  Make an offer he can't refuse!


----------



## juvela (Apr 11, 2020)

-----

it should have some sort of rack where the owner could display his merit badges...  

-----


----------



## mazdaflyer (Apr 11, 2020)

Never seen one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

